# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  A por espárragos!!

## F. Lázaro

Qué bien le van a venir estas lluvias a los espárragos!!



Ya mismo estamos liados con la navajilla por el monte aprovechando la tarde, jeje. En mi caso no me gustan, pero mi padre se los bebe como el agua  :Big Grin: 

A ver si este invierno puedo poner alguna foto de alguna buena rueda de ellos, jeje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, ya estarán aflorando.
Igual que las setas. Tiene que haber a miles.

----------

